# Fining from the bottom?



## Joshed1 (31/7/19)

Long story short I've got a Wlp925 pressure ferment that's just about done or is done, currently under pressure in a fermzilla. I want to fine it out with gelatin but am a bit worried about oxygen by splashing it in from the top down now the ferment is done. If I purge a spare collection bottle and place my gelatin fining in from the bottom, reconnect the collection cup with gelatin, will the gelatin work at all from the bottom up so to speak, or is it a gravity induced top down process?


----------



## Garfield (31/7/19)

Definitely won't work. Finnings work by contact, if they don't contact all the beer, it isn't fined. For that reason most home brewers fine over the top and let gravity do the rest. Commercially, finnings are "stirred" through the liquid to ensure contact. 

I'm not a pressure fermenter user myself, but if I understand correctly there is no oxygen present right? So why not inject gelatin as suggested and then shake the fermenter for a few minutes to mix? Then settle for a week or two including chilling. 

If you can't do this, consider a really long cold settle at near freezing cold


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (2/8/19)

If you can get the gelatin into the fermenter by any means, you can agitate it up the dump valve with a blast of co2. Not entirely sure how that works when fermenting under pressure or what options you have with the fermzilla.


----------



## krz (3/8/19)

Ive tried both Gelatin and Biofine clear.
Both work.

Gelatin, seems to affect the first pour.
Biofine, seems to affect the last pour.

Work that out I cant.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (4/8/19)

If you have a bottle filler cap (not sure of the correct term) you could do your gelatin mix in an extra catch bottle or small soda stream bottle put a black disconnect on and shot it in. There's a video somewhere of this on You Tube


----------

